# minis laying down



## newtominis (Jan 14, 2013)

Do minis lie down more than regular sized horses? I see Teddy laying down fairly often, and his eating and waste habits all seem normal. He doesn't act as if he is in pain, and gets up whenever he sees me...I just don't see other horses lie down as much because " it takes more energy for them to lie down than it does to stand up"?


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 14, 2013)

I think it depends on the horse. I've seen draft horses that lie down all the time, too.


----------



## littlenicker (Jan 14, 2013)

My lady lays down every night and during the day when stalled...outside she never lays down.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, I have arabs and minis, although my arabs are elderly, one is 30, and one is not far behind. I've been told that horse lay down around four out of 24 hours, well, maybe the arabs do, but my minis have a routine. They eat, then lay down, most anyway, around 11 in the morning, get up, eat somemore hay, and lay down again around 1 in the afternoon. Then it seems everyone is milling around. then dinner, so after that I'm in the house, I don't observe them after dark, with the exception of mares due to foal, under camera. So yes I think minis do lay down more then the larger horses.


----------



## littlenicker (Jan 14, 2013)

Ive also had and heard that older arthritic horses will choose to stand and barely ever lay down at all, not sure if thats any help lol.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 14, 2013)

The AMHA magazine had an interesting article on horses laying down. Might have been in 2011.

They lay down if they feel safe and relaxed. Horses that do not feel safe don't lay down. They are prey.

Maybe someone can find the volume that had the article. I gave my past magazines to a new horse owner.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 14, 2013)

I agree with the findings Marsha refers to. Horses that are more mellow, like some minis, some drafts and draft crosses may feel more relaxed and less flighty. Horses that are naturally high strung and nervous nellies will be less likely to relax and feel secure in their environment.

Tell tale sign it is not a good "laying down" is when you walk up, clap your hands, they get up, then the horse proceeds to do a circle or two, paws, swishes the tail a few times, and flops back down in front of you or as soon as you turn your back. Then, of course, we as owners, do the OMG, OMG, where's your last pile of poo, how much water did you drink, let's see if you get nervous and go when I put you in the trailer, as we frantically search for lube and a thermometer....ahhh, the joys of horses.


----------



## Barnmother (Jan 14, 2013)

Every horse I have ever owned here in Montana including some I brought with me from a boarding stable environment will lay down quite a bit inside and out. They just seem that relaxed. They do not however usually choose to lay down in snow. But will certainly bask in the summer sun quite a bit.

There is definitely a difference in laying down for a nap versus laying down because they don't feel well. if they don't feel well they seem restless and fidgety versus sleeping soundly. I have had a couple sleep so soundly I have actually walked out into the pasture to make sure they were ok.


----------



## chandab (Jan 14, 2013)

Barnmother said:


> Every horse I have ever owned here in Montana including some I brought with me from a boarding stable environment will lay down quite a bit inside and out. They just seem that relaxed. They do not however usually choose to lay down in snow. But will certainly bask in the summer sun quite a bit.
> 
> There is definitely a difference in laying down for a nap versus laying down because they don't feel well. if they don't feel well they seem restless and fidgety versus sleeping soundly. I have had a couple sleep so soundly I have actually walked out into the pasture to make sure they were ok.


Ditto, except I do have some that like, even love, laying in the snow.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 14, 2013)

They will also bask in the WINTER sun, if they can find a dry place to lie down! When the sun was out here this week, lying down on a black mat with bellies to the sun was a VERY popular activity!

I have heard (and seen) that usually in a herd situation ONE horse will stand while the others lie down to act more or less as a sentry.

Just realized that the filly in my avatar is proving that they WILL lie in the snow! But she was about to get up.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 14, 2013)

Any time the sun is out you can find my minis laying down soaking it up. Especially during the cold winter months.


----------



## Marshall (Jan 15, 2013)

_I have two minis and they both like to lie down every morning after their hay for about an hour . My big horses hardly ever lie down. _


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah My mini is ALWAYS laying down when she sleeps usually. Especially in the summer. I'll find her in the shed napping in the sun all stretched out on the ground XD I slept with her in the barn once and she laid down most of the night unless she was eating. My big horses hardly lay down unless its spring and they're coats are itchy. But I think since they're smaller its easier for them. Otherwise it just depends on the horse. =)


----------



## 2minis4us (Jan 15, 2013)

One of my fillies takes a "nap" everyday at about the same time. We have 3 and they all lay down outside during the day even if the ground is frozen, they don't care.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jan 15, 2013)

My little guy lays down all the time. I have been right beside him and he'll start getting sleepy and boom he's down. He loves the warm sunlight in the mornings and takes several lying don naps during the day. I think it is adorable. I think it is a sign they are relaxed. My guy is still young too. Just like a puppy or kitten they sleep a lot.


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 15, 2013)

Wiseguy lays down for a couple of hours everyday around 11 or so. I don't think he lays down at night but maybe he does and I just don't know it.

He never lays flat out. He likes lay with his legs curled under him a bit and with his head up.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jan 16, 2013)

My mini lays flat out a lot!


----------



## wingnut (Jan 16, 2013)

All of my horses lay down from time to time. I've even had a couple who do the full layout on me and made my heart stop a time or two when they didn't respond to my initial calls. A horse that lays down is comfortable and feels secure. I see it as a very good thing!


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Jan 16, 2013)

My boys sun all the time! They lay down at about 2 on the weekends and again at 4. Bentley will lay down more than my 3 year olds. He likes to lay in the hay pile that we leave out for the goats. He loves laying down, and if I'm lucky, we will all tAke a nap together !!


----------



## Barnmother (Jan 16, 2013)

I wasn't saying that mini's won't lay in the snow, just that mine won't. They are that prissy about getting icky and wet!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 17, 2013)

I just caught my big 16 hh mare laying out in the pasture yesterday  Soakin up the sun!


----------

